# Senior Known, London Ky



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Congratulations Kent! I look forward to shooting with you next year!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats Kent great shooting .


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It was nice talking to you at KY. Congrats too on some great shooting. :third:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

n2bows said:


> Congratulations Kent! I look forward to shooting with you next year!


:wink:* Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congrats on a podium finish!
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> :wink:* Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


Shades of the Brown Hornet...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Congrats, Kent! WTG!

field14


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> :wink:* Come and Get You Some......*If you can!


I am! Lol!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

That nickle must have stung!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congrats on a podium finish!
> DB


That's number 3 for this year.



carlosii said:


> Shades of the Brown Hornet...


I guess I should footnote it!



shootstraight said:


> That nickle must have stung!


Ya' think! :vom:

The making of a nickel on Saturday.........
24 yard coyote slightly up hill.
Thought process: "It's a gimme"........"the shot should have gone by now....... "don't hit their nocks and blow out!"........"Let down and start over"..... "nah, you got this" ...... "but it's locked up low...then push it up"...... "LET DOWN, NOW"........ "NO!, I got this!"...... "Don't be a dumb peckerwood! LET DOWN!" ...... * SCREW YOU, NO!!!*....... "5 low,,,knew it".

Advice to all 3D'ers. The above thought process is NOT a good one as it has only about a 50% success rate on a *24 YARD *target any thing longer and you might as well start banging your head on a tree BEFORE stepping to the stake! No self respecting competition archer would hold such a conversation with himself. I prefer to NOT be thinking of anything once I zero in on my aiming point...if I'm thinking I'm shanking! 

On Sunday I shot very well but I simply was not holding hard enough on the 12 to get them. If I had not held hard on the 12 on two of the last 4 targets, a 44 yard deer and a 38 yard black bear, I would have finished only 6 up on Sunday!.... Oh well, live and learn.I did too much learning on Sunday!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

^^^Sounds like a conversation I've had a time or two with myself ^^^


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> ^^^Sounds like a conversation I've had a time or two with myself ^^^


Yep, a simple fundamental mistake that anyone above novice should know how to handle. For someone that has shot a lot of indoor spot tournaments and 3D tournaments I can still be a stone cold dum-ass


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Letting down is the hardest thing I have ever done. I need to do it more often.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a t shirt that says "Real men don't let down"


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

letting down is a sign of weakness, you have to fight through that.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jimb said:


> letting down is a sign of weakness, you have to fight through that.


... and take your 8 like a man.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Or 5


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ar1220 said:


> Or 5


Exactly!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Letting down is the hardest thing I have ever done. I need to do it more often.


Second most difficult for me...but I'm pretty sure I'd get banned if I told you want number one is. :eek2:


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

I remember that coyote very well!


----------

